# to wick (away)



## Masood

Hola:

¿Alguien podría decirme una traducción fiel del verbo 'to wick (away)' en español? Os he puesto la acepción en inglés de abajo (por gentileza de diccionario Merriam Webster) 

Main Entry: wick
Function: transitive verb
: to carry (as moisture) by capillary action -- often used with away <_a fabric that wicks away perspiration_> 

Gracias a todos.
Masood.


----------



## lafert

Se me ocurre que es *drenar*. Ya que as a noun es *mecha*.
En mi Larousse dice que figurativamente es : sacar de quicio a alguien.


----------



## Masood

Mil gracias, lafert.


----------



## Alvaroaka

Hola,

¿Me podrías ayudar con esta traduccion? Si sirve de ayuda, la frase donde aparece es la siguiente:

"It is designed with open cell structure that serves to wick away moisture and allow heat to dissipate faster".

Gracias.


----------



## Mateland

Es una palabra muy especial para "quitar". Significa: Quitar agua de una superficie por medio de aire o ventilación.

Esto es mi interpretación, por lo menos.


----------



## Mateland

¿Ideas para el español?


----------



## Jenny.u

¡Hola!

En otro hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=130073, lo mencionan como drenar.

Espero que te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## Alvaroaka

¡Gran ayuda!, creo que drenar me sirve. Gracias.


----------



## Sabelotodo

Wick away = llevar aparte  (como cera por una mecha de una vela / como agua por una toalla).

Sirve para llevarse aparte la humedad y permitir el calor para disipar más rápido.


----------



## jugen

Creo que sería mejor algo como absorber.  
Me encuentro con el mismo problema en la descripción de un dispositivo que absorbe la humedad de los instrumentos de viento.  
La frase es "wick corrosive moisture from...".  
Se usa la misma palabra para los pañales desechables, que deberán de absorber la humedad para que no la sienta el bebe.[/FONT Saludos.


----------



## real24

Absorbe la humedad.


----------



## cirrus

No es que absorbe la humedad sino que la lleva rápidamente hacia el exterior. Imagínense que está lloviendo a cántaros y llevas pantalón vaquero puesto. Jeans don't wick.  Por eso se pone más mojado y pesado.  En cambio algo que wicks away moisture te da la sensación de estar seco y no absorbe la humedad y no pesa más precisamente por su wicking.


----------



## AkniL

cirrus said:


> No es que absorbe la humedad sino que la lleva rápidamente hacia el exterior. Imagínense que está lloviendo a cántaros y llevas pantalón vaquero puesto. Jeans don't wick.  Por eso se pone más mojado y pesado.  En cambio algo que wicks away moisture te da la sensación de estar seco y no absorbe la humedad y no pesa más precisamente por su wicking.




¿Es posible entonces usar "volatilizar" o inclusive "desecar"?


----------



## cirrus

No crea que sea algo tan exagerado. Algo que wicks traslada la humedad hacia afuera. Piense en la diferencia entre un impermeable de caucho (cero capacidad de wicking) frente a un modelo hecho de un textil más moderno. Con el primero quedarás mojado no por la lluvia sino por tu proprio sudor. ¿Funciona acaso transpirar?


----------



## tempus_fugit

Supongo que llego tarde. En mi opinión, una buena traducción es expulsar o, incluso mejor, repeler: el tejido no se empapa porque repele el agua o la humedad.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## magandy

Ejemplo: Contribuye o ayuda a EVAPORAR la humedad, o el sudor.


----------



## zagan engelsein

*Qué tal...*

*Por el momento me encuentro traduciendo varios documentos correspondientes a los procesos de ensamble de motores de corriente directa y me encontré con esta frase:

"**Do not allow excess solder to wick into the shunts**".

Tomé la palabra "**to wick**" como absorber, ya que no le encontré ninguna otra relación.

El paso del proceso habla sobre el estañado de las terminales de los "brushes" del motor.*


----------



## jugen

Hola zagan, ¿qué te parece el verbo "filtrarse"?
saludos


----------



## cirrus

This thread is getting a bit messy. Let's inject some clarity. Here's the definition from Merriam Webster: 
"to absorb or drain (as a fluid or moisture) like a wick <a fabric that _wick__s_ away perspiration".  A fabric which wicks is permeable and allows moisture to pass through it. I am not a scientist but I think the process involves capillary action. Moisture isn't evaporated instead it passes through the fabric. 

Imagine if you used a big plastic bag to sleep in outside. If it rained it'd keep the rain off you because it is waterproof. However moisture would build up inside the bag because it doesn't wick.
Una visita breve donde san google ofrece varias posibilidades para wicking desde “que dispersa la humedad en la tela; un tejido transpirable o de secado rápido.


----------



## macame

cirrus said:


> No crea que sea algo tan exagerado. Algo que wicks traslada la humedad hacia afuera. Piense en la diferencia entre un impermeable de caucho (cero capacidad de wicking) frente a un modelo hecho de un textil más moderno. Con el primero quedarás mojado no por la lluvia sino por tu proprio sudor. ¿Funciona acaso transpirar?



Referente a las telas puedes decir que son transpirables o, incluso, que respiran.


----------



## cirrus

macame said:


> Referente a las telas puedes decir que son transpirables o, incluso, que respiran.


That would work well. Fabrics that wick all breathe - why didn't I think of that before? ;-)


----------



## zagan engelsein

*Qué tal, me parece excelente este verbo, lo voy a utilizar en las traducciones.


Muchas gracias.*


----------



## francislove21

Bueno, la traducción que te puedo dar de "It is designed with open cell structure that serves to wick away moisture and allow heat to dissipate faster", es la siguiente: 

"Está diseñado con estructura de célula abierta que sirve para absorber la humedad y permite que el calor se disipe rápidamente".


----------



## cirrus

Sorry that doesn't really work. If something wicks away moisture, it doesn't really absorb it. If it absorbed it, it would get heavy. Cotton is absorbent but doesn't wick so if it gets wet it gets heavy, feels wet and you get cold. That is exactly what wicking textiles are designed to avoid.


----------



## frangs

Quizás se puede decir algo como "evacuar por capilaridad". Aunque lo estoy investigando ahora mismo, creo que no existe un término exacto en español para "wick", así que habrá que usar una combinación de palabras, y me parece que es importante que aparezca lo de "capilaridad", porque es el mecanismo por el que se transporta en este caso la humedad.
También estoy de acuerdo de que no es absorción lo que ocurre en este caso.
El problema es cuando en la misma frase aparece también "capillary", pero bueno...., es otro problema....


----------

